# Whats Up With Firefox 7



## MA-Caver (Oct 24, 2011)

It's not that I'm having trouble with it but I keep getting various messages i.e. on gmail that keep telling me that my firefox browser is "out of date" and get that on other sites as well ... what the hell? It's the most updated version of Firefox that is out there and it's out of date? 
I've tried to find a way to write to gmail/google but they're mysteriously hidden... it's annoying because my g-mail works fine but that message keeps popping up... grr grr... just annoying as hell that's all.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm on 7.0.1.   Do a check for malware.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 24, 2011)

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm on 7.0.1.   Do a check for malware.


 Done... supposedly clean... but I've only got freeware versions of it so I'm guessing it's not catching EVERYTHING. Didn't have a problem until I upgraded to 7.0.1... sigh just weird... and annoying did I mention it was annoying!?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 24, 2011)

Get Vipre, it found stuff adaware and spybot missed.
Clear your cache too, something may be stuck in there causing the issue. 
Also, make sure all your plug ins are up to date.


----------



## Omar B (Oct 24, 2011)

I've been using Google Chrome for the last few month almost exclusively.  I'm pretty much A Debian guy thru and thru now, so I hardly ever update.  When Debian has a new stable build I'll update.


----------



## Carol (Oct 25, 2011)

We just validated Firefox 7.x in our lab. No issues.


----------

